# Cervical mucous during pregnancy/leukorrhea



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,
I am trying to find out what the actual range of normal is for CM during pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my son I didn't really pay attention, so I can't go by that.
This pregnancy my CM is pretty much constant, and is fairly thick and mucousy and whitish/yellowish (sorry for TMI). There is usually just a ever-present small amount in my undies but sometimes I'll get a glop. Anyway, I just happened to be reading in the Mayo Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy and it was saying that this kind of discharge is not normal and should be reported to a health care provider. It says that leukorrhea should be thin and milky.
I am not having any foul odor or itching, burning or discomfort. I have never had a vaginal infection or STD of any sort.

So could this be normal?
I will probably call the nurse on Monday, but just wondering if there is actually any need for concern.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know if it's normal or not, but I am having the same kind. Kinda thicker.. More yogurt-ey (sorry).. I had a bacterial infection at the beginning of this pregnancy (thanks to one too many bubble baths) and was treated, and this is very different from that.
However, my discharge has always been thicker, my entire life. So, I don't think its out of the ordinary. Again, everyone is different. And also, what it looks like after it comes out could be quite different than how it would look inside you, or to a doctor. I'd say just ask a nurse to calm your nerves, and let us know! Especially me! hahha


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

With both of my first 2 pg, I had alot of lotion-y thick discharge during the first trimester. It slowed down by the 2nd trimester. This time, not so much.

I think it varies from woman to woman. Let us know what your HCP says.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine was like yours in the 1st trimester, abundant, thick and with a slight yellow tint (but no odor.) Def TMI but when I was using the toilet it would be quite a bit! I'd wipe and wipe and wipe, ugg.

I asked my OB about it and she checked me out and everything was fine, but my "normal" color is a little yellow-tinged. But if you read online anything in that color range is "not normal" but I think "normal" is a range. If you are not itching or having any strong odor you're probably fine.

I never noticed it with my other 2 pregnancies either. Now that I'm getting towards the end of my 2nd trimester I'm not really having as much discharge, except now it's more urine leaking, ick.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting. I am not quite 6 weeks, and I feel like I have more CM than normal. Sounds a lot like what you described, thicker and more mucousy, sometimes faintly yellowish. (I did have a yeast infection with my first pregnancy, so I know this is not related to a yeast infection. Once you have that claw-your-own-eyes-out kind of itching, you never forget it.) It's not super abundant, and I think the only reason I even notice it is I am still in the "inspect the TP" stage of pregnancy. What I've noticed, while not what the Mayo Clinic evidently wants to see, does not seem remarkably abnormal to me. I assumed it was just another one of those random funky things that happens to your body when it gets knocked up.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Glad to hear that others are experiencing the same thing. I will let you all know what I find out on Monday.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been having the same experience with discharge and was concerned I was losing my mucus plug. I saw the OB on Thursday and after a quick u/s, my cervix is fine and unchanged. I guess it's normal to have extra discharge from time to time.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to update sooner!
I spoke to the nurse and she thought it was fine. Basically she said just to monitor it and if I am all concerned come in to get checked. But it sounds like there is just a range of "normal".


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

yup, i get that every single time. its my first sign of pregnancy.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

I 'm glad to know I'm not the only one having this. I have a ton of it, but it's not irritating and has no odor at all. Other than feeling like I need to change my undies twice a day, I guess there's nothing wrong with it.

I heard that it's because there's so much blood flow in the uterus, and it causes the cervix to secret more fluid, so it's probably a good sign. There's a lot of activity going on down there!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're not itchy and you don't smell funky, it's probably fine. Worth mentioning to your health care provider, but ime, when you have a YI or any other infection, you KNOW.


----------



## CherylH (Jan 29, 2009)

What's been happening to me lately is stringy, tacky mucous (tmi, sorry). Nothing I've checked mentions this, and it's not stinky or green, so I've ruled out infection. The one thing that scares me is it potentially being part of my mucous plug - but I've had no cramping or pain - btw, I'm 10 weeks. This is my second, so I'm not freaking out, just curious why it's not mentioned. Am I the only one?


----------

